# the sims patching



## cjandma (May 21, 2007)

Hello. just got a new laptop with windows vista. i can't get the sims complete collection to run or save properly. every time i play it, it has a few differences and it will never save. it gives an error message and pauses for a really long time. i hear i need a patch? how do i go about getting one? does anyone have simple solutions? please help. thanks!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, you can find the patch you need here: http://thesims2.ea.com/update/?pid=Help_patches


----------



## kackygreen (Jun 19, 2007)

hi, i have been wanting to install the sims on my new vista machine, but i too have the complete collection, not sims 2... it seems the advice given was for the wrong version of the sims, is there a patch for the sims complete collection?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

kackygreen said:


> hi, i have been wanting to install the sims on my new vista machine, but i too have the complete collection, not sims 2... it seems the advice given was for the wrong version of the sims, is there a patch for the sims complete collection?


Please make a new thread.


----------



## kackygreen (Jun 19, 2007)

but its the same problem, just was never solved for what the person had asked for


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

True, there is no Vista patch for Sims complete.. At least not yet.
A possible solution was offered here.
http://forums.techguy.org/games/577924-sims-complete-collection-problem.html

Not sure we need so many posts of the same problem.. but it's good to know your not alone. :up:

As of yet.. there isn't much help for Sims Complete to run on Vista.
I do hope the tip offered by Roxdog helps.


----------



## kackygreen (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you, i will try this out =)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ACA529 said:


> Hi, you can find the patch you need here: http://thesims2.ea.com/update/?pid=Help_patches


ACA, if i'm not mistaken, The Sims Complete Collection is different to The Sims 2 & it's expansions.

I would suggest running the The Sims in Windows XP or Windows 98 Mode. Use this link to help you. (note that the procedure is the same for Vista as it is for XP)


----------



## lilyloujosh (Oct 20, 2007)

you have to have a patch ypu can get them at most sims sites


----------



## Tiggerspiglet331 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm having the same problem. I tried to run it as administrator, but it isn't working. I just bought my computer in November. Everytime I try to place the same, I create a family and move them in, then the game freezes up on me. Anybody have an suggestions besides running the game as administrator, and going out and getting Sims 2??? I would greatly appreciate it. My cousin is giving me a Sims 2 game, but until then I want to play Sims. HELP please!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Vista huh...

well did you use the compatibility mode?


----------



## Tiggerspiglet331 (Jan 16, 2008)

I fixed my issue, by just going out and buying Sims2. Personally, Sims2 is waaayyyy better that the first.


----------



## kajiphenomenon (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, im going to throw another question on the pile for everyone....

I got "The Sims Deluxe Edition" for christmas, installed it on my new computer (Vista Home Premium), and it has been working perfectly. just this last week, i got all six expansion packs for it. i immediately installed them, and again, it worked fine. the next day (after restarting the computer) i tried to play the sims again, and it said "it has come to our attention that you have installed another expansion pack after "the sims; makin' magic."(which i didnt...) windows will now update your installation." so i hit ok, and it asked me " do you want to uninstall the sims, makin' magic?" i hit no, but it just kept coming up, so eventually i hit yes and it ended up uninstalling my whole sims game, including all the expansion packs. i reinstalled it the same day, IN THE EXACT ORDER IT TOLD ME, and it worked. again, i played it, and when i came back to play it today, it refused to work again. i have wasted my whole day today uninstalling, reinstalling, and getting mad at my computer in general.anyone have the same problem, or more importantly, know how to fix it?

I was wondering if my inability to play could have something to do with my saved games, which have a couple of families on vacation, that have magic stuff, etc.(done in the small amount of time i could actually play it) however, i cant figure out how to delete my saved games without opening the sims,(which i can't.)

Also, in my "deluxe edition" booklet it says im supposed to INSTALL THE EXPANSION PACKS BEFORE THE ACTUAL GAME? excuse me? please help.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

*kajiphenomenon* just to confirm you are using the last disc you installed from when trying to play the sims arent you? not the dulexe edition disc. i.e. you must use the disc of the expansion that you installed from last to play the sims, otherwise it goes a bit mental on you.


----------



## kajiphenomenon (Feb 2, 2008)

yep, i am. well i am if you mean that after i installed all the expansion packs, i put in the makin' magic cd to play,and after i reinstalled just the deluxe edition(without the other six expansions) i use the deluxe edition cd.just doing what it told me.

i also just figured out how to delete the whole sims folder, including my saved gameso poor saved games) and i'm getting closer to it working.i hope.


----------



## kajiphenomenon (Feb 2, 2008)

IT WORKED!!!!!! NOT SURE HOW, BUT IT WORKED!!

My EXACT path....(this might've helped...)

WARNING:ONLY DO THIS WHOLE PROCESS IF "RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR" DID NOT WORK FOR YOU!!!(save yourself some headaches.)

If already uninstalledif not, try (with the CD you need in) start>computer>DVD RW DRIVE(on the side) (or whatever it says)right click on the "start" icon, then hit run as admin. hope.)

Start>Computer>windows>program files>Explore>DELETE(recycle) "MAXIS" FOLDER> use Sims eraser off deluxe edition CD 1 (or get it off the sims.com)>Restart computer>install under RUN AS ADMIN(thank you all so much)>then install expansion packs (you can try playing it after every one to make sure it's working)in this order if possible:livin' large (in deluxe edition) house party,hot date,vacation, unleashed, superstar, makin' magic. Put makin magic disk 1 in, go to start> computer>DVD RW drive>right click on start>run as administrator. the window thing with "play" on it comes up. then... it should work!! Good luck!!! hope it helped.

by the way, WHEN YOU DELETE THE MAXIS FOLDER IT SAYS DELETING OVER 30,000 FILES.YES, IT IS JUST THE MAXIS FOLDER AND NOT YOUR WHOLE COMPUTER .

--kaji


----------



## Lil_Sis (Apr 2, 2008)

This same thing happened to me also except I installed the Sims Complete Collection. The first day it worked and I saved my game but then later the same day I could play it but I could not save it. I could only use the game I had saved earlier. Don't understand it. I love "The Sims".


----------

